# When do you call for a lift assist?



## MMiz (May 24, 2005)

As the title says, when do you call?

Our company has a policy where anyone over 300 lbs automatically gets a lift assist.  Word is, if you get hurt lifting a 300 lb+ pt without asking for a lift assist, the company wont cover you, but I don't know about that.

I've easily lifted 400lb+ patients with a good partner, and it really is all about how you lift and who you're lifting with.  

What I'm not great at is transitioning the pt from stretcher to bed, I always feel awkward having to lift/pull over the width of the bed.  I've used lift assists for this part alone.

Again, I really believe it's all in the partner.  But when do you call for a lift assist?  Do you have a set weight?  Certain conditions?

This isn't about seeing who is the most fit, hell, i'm not in good shape.  But as someone who has called for lift assists several times, I'm wondering at what point you've done it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

We didn't make that person "weight challenged. Why should we suffer for the rest of our lives w/ pain because four discs slipped while your lifting the guy?

If they can't wait, tell them that they can walk or sit back and wait. I have a back injury because of a 550lb man. Actually made our cot buckle, and crack the hydraulic shafts. Broke the black hook off the floor that the cot hooks to, and bent the locking mechanism that the cot latches onto. 

NO PATIENT - is worth the pain. screw em.  :angry:


----------



## emsunit37 (May 24, 2005)

I usually call when I know that the officer's don't have anything better to do. But then again I am 5'9", 140lbs and if the pt is over double my weight then I'll call.   :huh:


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 24, 2005)

I call anytime they look heavy, or it is a difficult or long carry...my back has to last a long time and it's the only one I have.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 24, 2005)

We don't have a requirement of weight. Use commom sense. looks to heavy or  even a bad situaton to move patient with possible harm to you or your partner & patient.  We call the squad..

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

Once upon a time...  

When I worked back east, we were called to the scene of an extraordinarily large individual who was suffering from Acute Pulmonary Edema (SHOCKING!    ) He tipped the scales in excess of 850lbs (That was all the cargo scale @ the hospital went to).

We had to lift this poor man with a cargo net and 12 men. Thank God for Res2cue and L111!

The back of my rig sagged down so badly that she was almost riding on on the wheels!


----------



## emtbuff (May 24, 2005)

We don't have a set weight limit before we call. We are always instructed to call for lift assist if we are uncomfortable lifting the pt., if we have a long distance carry or a bad situation with a hard scene to get in and out of.


----------



## Jon (May 24, 2005)

No real policy... Most Priviate co's talk of sending one after 280-300lbs... more then once I've been told "see what you can do.... I don't have anyone..."

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

Those damn weight challenged people... "Walk or call a taxi"

I just took two percocet because lifting one of them has my sciatic nerve squished.   


 :wacko:


----------



## rescuecpt (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 24 2005, 05:18 PM
> * Those damn weight challenged people... "Walk or call a taxi"
> 
> I just took two percocet because lifting one of them has my sciatic nerve squished.
> ...


 My L2 - L4 discs are collapsed and my L-5 is fractured in 2 places, with 5mm - 9mm movement between the two pieces.    Gotta love EMS!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

L3, L4, L5, S1


----------



## Jon (May 24, 2005)

So I guess this I what I have to look foward to in my long, glorious EMS career?

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 24 2005, 06:25 PM
> * So I guess this I what I have to look foward to in my long, glorious EMS career?
> 
> Jon *


 Studies done by JEMS show that 1 in 3 people who work in or volunteer in Emergency Medical Services have or will have a back injury with in the first five years of starting.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 24, 2005)

L4-L5 with right leg parasthesia  :angry:


----------



## daemonicusxx (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 24 2005, 04:17 PM
> * No real policy... Most Priviate co's talk of sending one after 280-300lbs... more then once I've been told "see what you can do.... I don't have anyone..."
> 
> Jon *


 i get the same thing. "we dont have anyone available". i usually end up asking staff wherever im at to help. i feel bad doing it, but its what i gotta do. we have a dialysis pt we txp on monday, tuesday, thursday, and saturday. a good 450-500lbs. pt actually has 6kilos taken off on hemodialysis everyday. awesome. they dont even weigh her anymore.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

Call the fire department...

If they won't come, pull the bed to a fire alarm (if in a care facility), pull it.. blame the patient.   

FD Comes and helps you lift.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 25 2005, 04:04 PM
> * Call the fire department...
> 
> If they won't come, pull the bed to a fire alarm (if in a care facility), pull it.. blame the patient.
> ...


 I like!


----------



## cbdemt (May 26, 2005)

I dont think I've ever been on a call with a shortage of FF's or EMT's standing around.  Like I just posted in the volunteer thread, we all have pagers- when the tones drop everyone and their uncle comes running.  Usually the extra people are good about staying outside/in the rigs unless needed, but when they are they're just a radio away.  I'm a smaller guy, so if the pt looks to be much more than 250 I know I'll need some help.  

This thread just re-inforces the fact that I really really really need to join a gym!


----------



## KEVD18 (May 26, 2005)

our protocols state that each employee is required to lift 140lbs. anything over that(or even under if i dont want to do it) requires a l.a.  so thats any pt over 280( i guess were not allowed to include the rack and any other equip


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@May 26 2005, 03:18 PM
> * our protocols state that each employee is required to lift 140lbs. anything over that(or even under if i dont want to do it) requires a l.a.  so thats any pt over 280( i guess were not allowed to include the rack and any other equip *


 Yeah. I had to lift either 125 or 150, in front of a Chiropractor to get my first job. They try to make sure if you work for them you can lift.

I threw that back at a dyspatcher once, though. My strecher weighs close to 100 lbs, so I told a dyspatcher we REALLY did need a lift assist for a 275lb woman (who was probably closer to 400lbs, but the HOSPITAL SAID...). 

Jon


----------

